
Class Action Settlements - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2019/12/19/class-action-settlements/
======
3327
Totally agree, i got the Zappos letter too and thought it was a sales hoax,
10% is. Joke, they readily distribute 10% coupons weekly. It’s basically legal
firm taking the juice and giving them a layup for forking over the 30mn legal
fee. I wonder what fee the law firm ultimately got paid? Guessing 10-30mn

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - and it was still better than the Equifax nonsense!

